# "três" e "treze"



## Pedrovski

Na maioria das regiões do Brasil (as sem o famoso "esse chiado") como é que uma pessoa consegue distinguir entre o número "três" e "treze"?

Presumo então que o "esse chiado" fez sempre parte da fonética portuguesa no passado, e que foi o Brasil que alterou esse som?

Agradeço desde já qualquer resposta.


----------



## Vanda

Pedrovski said:


> Na maioria das regiões do Brasil (as sem o famoso "esse chiado") como é que uma pessoa consegue distinguir entre o número "três" e "treze"?
> 
> Presumo então que o "esse chiado" fez sempre parte da fonética portuguesa no passado, e que foi o Brasil que alterou esse som?
> 
> Agradeço desde já qualquer resposta.


 
Vamos lá, Pedrovski. Quando falamos descuidamente, muitos de nós, dizemos _treis_ - sem sibilar, para os não-cariocas. O treze não dá para confundir com o três ou _treis_. Vou falar pelos mineiros: tre-zi.


----------



## Pedrovski

Ah tudo bem, já percebi, a colocação de "i"s adicionais na oralidade tira qualquer ambiguidade (até rimou..).

Obrigado Vanda pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## Denis555

Treze /tre-zi/

Qualquer palavra terminada em "e" não acentuado, o "e" é pronunciado como "i" em qualquer parte do Brasil.
Pedrovski, pra você não ter mais dúvidas, escute o narrador esportivo pronunciando "Treze" 
 (sotaque nordestino)
Ou aqui
 (sotaque carioca)


----------



## Chriszinho85

Pedrovski said:


> Presumo então que o "esse chiado" fez sempre parte da fonética portuguesa no passado, e que foi o Brasil que alterou esse som?


Olá Pedrovski.  Acho que não, porque me lembro de ter lido que quando os portugueses introduziram o português no Brasil no século 16, eles ainda não chiavam o "s."  Essa mudança na pronúncia aconteceu em Portugal no século 18.  Então, o chiado observado em alguns dialetos do Brasil foi influência dos portugueses.


----------



## Pedrovski

Ok, agradeço aos dois pelos esclarecimentos.


----------



## Outsider

Pedrovski, repare no seguinte:

- em galego, que é uma língua muito próxima do português mas foneticamente mais conservadora, não há chiado.
- no norte de Portugal, que em muitos aspectos é a zona linguisticamente mais conservadora do país, há dialectos sem chiado.
- nas outras línguas românicas próximas do português, também não há chiado.
- no português antigo, os esses que hoje se chiam sempre foram escritos com "s" (ou "z"), não "x".

Tudo isto aponta no sentido de que a pronúncia chiante seja mais recente que a sibilante.

P.S. Em Portugal é que dá mais para confundir "três" com "treze"...


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda said:


> Vamos lá, Pedrovski. Quando falamos descuidamente, muitos de nós, dizemos _treis_ - sem sibilar, para os não-cariocas. O treze não dá para confundir com o três ou _treis_. Vou falar pelos mineiros: tre-zi.


 
Mesmo quando se ouve trÊS, confundir com trEZI é meio difícil. Talvez se a palavra seguinte começar com vogal... trÊS Amigos... não, nem assim. Talvez se começar com E átono: trÊS Escolas. É, neste caso, como o S fica com som de Z e é seguido por um E átono, pode haver confusão se a pessoa falar rápido.

.


----------



## Alandria

Bem, TODOS os *mineiros* e *sulistas* que eu conheci falavam "tres" e "dez" SEM botar um "i" a mais...
Estou só me referindo aos que eu conheci e sei que nesses lugares não é muito freqüente adicionar essa vogal paragógica...


----------



## Outsider

Em Portugal é mais fácil haver confusão, porque o nosso "e" átono final é uma vogal pouco perceptível, que tende mesmo a ser elidida. Falando com cuidado, um português dirá:

treze anos "trêzi ânux"

mas em fala mais coloquial não se espantem de ouvir:

treze anos = trez'anos = "trêz ânux" = três anos

Vocês, brasileiros, que dizem "três" ou "trêis", não estão tão sujeitos a esta confusão.


----------



## Odinh

Alandria said:


> Bem, TODOS os *mineiros* e *sulistas* que eu conheci falavam "tres" e "dez" SEM botar um "i" a mais...
> Estou só me referindo aos que eu conheci e sei que nesses lugares não é muito freqüente adicionar essa vogal paragógica...


 
Pelo menos em BH fala-se 'treis' e 'dez'.


----------



## Vanda

Ah! Valeu, Out! Estava me perguntando como seria a pronúncia dos portugueses que poderia levar à confusão!


----------



## Macunaíma

Odinh said:


> Pelo menos em BH fala-se 'treis' e 'dez'.


 
E eu sempre associei essa ausência do I como semi-vogal ao sotaque típico de Belo Horizonte. Se você tiver o canal Rede Minas em casa você repare no sotaque dos apresentadores e apresentadoras ( talvez nem sejam de BH... ). Eu acho esse um dos sotaques mais _bonitinhos_ do país, parecido com o da Fernanda Takai, do Pato Fu, e da Ana Paula Carvalhais, que apresenta o programa Agenda, da Rede Minas, e que tem a dicção mais perfeita que eu já vi. Eu acho engraçado e interessante essa mistura de apuro na pronúncia com aquela cadência bem mineira que tem o sotaque (que eu achava ser o) de Belo Horizonte.


----------



## MOC

Depois de testar, cheguei à conclusão que digo:

"trêz'iânuS" para "treze nos".

"trêz'ânuS" para "três anos".


----------



## Pedrovski

Outsider said:


> Em Portugal é mais fácil haver confusão, porque o nosso "e" átono final é uma vogal pouco perceptível, que tende mesmo a ser elidida. Falando com cuidado, um português dirá:
> 
> treze anos "trêzi ânux"
> 
> mas em fala mais coloquial não se espantem de ouvir:
> 
> treze anos = trez'anos = "trêz ânux" = três anos
> 
> Vocês, brasileiros, que dizem "três" ou "trêis", não estão tão sujeitos a esta confusão.




Outsider, se ouvisse algum português (ou seja, qualquer pessoa sem sotaque brasileiro) dizer "trêzi anos" pensaria que essa pessoa vinha da província.
O "e" átono final pelo que sei não se transforma em "i", transforma-se num "e soft", o mesmo "e" do que por exemplo o primeiro "e" da palavra "Belém".


----------



## Outsider

Pedrovski said:


> O "e" átono final pelo que sei não se transforma em "i", transforma-se num "e soft", o mesmo "e" do que por exemplo o primeiro "e" da palavra "Belém".


A mim parece-me um /i/ *semivogal*: "trêz*y*anux", se preferir. 
Não sei o que quer dizer com "_e_ soft".


----------



## MOC

Pedrovski said:


> Outsider, se ouvisse algum português (ou seja, qualquer pessoa sem sotaque brasileiro) dizer "trêzi anos" pensaria que essa pessoa vinha da província.
> O "e" átono final pelo que sei não se transforma em "i", transforma-se num "e soft", o mesmo "e" do que por exemplo o primeiro "e" da palavra "Belém".



Treze seria /trêz'/ com o tal "e" obscuro,  treze anos seria /trêzianuS/ como diz o Outsider. Pelo menos se ouvisse alguém dizer /trêzanuS/ eu interpretaria como "três anos". O tal "i" que o Outsider refere na minha opinião soa como pertencente à segunda palavra e não à primeira. Daí eu ter referido no meu comentário que me soa a /trêz'ianuS/ e não /trêzi'anus/.


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> A mim parece-me um /i/ *semivogal*: "trêz*y*anux", se preferir.
> Não sei o que quer dizer com "_e_ soft".



É porque ele se refere a esta vogal: ɨ .
Eu sempre estive curiosa para saber como um som tão raro para uma língua latina entrou na fonética do português europeu...
Este som não existe no português do Brasil.


----------



## Outsider

Neste caso é um /i/ normal, Alandria. Em _connected speech_ (como se diz em português, discurso encadeado?) o "-e" obscuro terminal torna-se numa semivogal [j], porque a palavra que vem a seguir começa com uma vogal.

(P.S. O romeno também tem uma vogal central fechada. No entanto, a vogal portuguesa parece que é mais posterior e menos fechada.)


----------



## ronanpoirier

Quando ocorre essa vogal? Escuto as músicas de Portugal mas não consigo identificá-la.  

E sobre os gaúchos:
três anos = /tre'zânus/
treze anos = /trezi'anus/
Engraçado que, para mim, o /z/ do "treze anos" soa como uma consoante longa.
E nós não costumamos adicionar um /j/ às palavras. Ex.: luz = /lus/, Goiás = /goj'as/. Geralmente relaciono esse tipo de coisa com o resto do país. Chego em  SC e sempre escuto "tás bem" como /'tajzhbe~/, daí respondo que "nós estamos bem". 

E não sei se é só em SP mas sempre escuto a pronúncia /majs/ para a conjunção "mas". Prefiro o nosso /mâs/, assim não se faz confusão com o advérbio "mais".


----------



## MOC

ronanpoirier said:


> E não sei se é só em SP mas sempre escuto a pronúncia /majs/ para a conjunção "mas". Prefiro o nosso /mâs/, assim não se faz confusão com o advérbio "mais".



Eu já ouvi o seu sotaque e a mim soa-me /más/. 

EDIT: afinal uma vez soa /mâs/ mesmo, mas geralmente soa /más/.


----------



## Alandria

ronanpoirier said:


> Quando ocorre essa vogal? Escuto as músicas de Portugal mas não consigo identificá-la.



Quando eles falam "frente", perceba o som desse último "e"...
Na palavra "diferente", se for falada de modo pausado por um português, você escutará essa vogal...


----------



## MOC

Não sei se o ronan se estava a referir ao "e" obscuro, ou ao "e" transformado em "i" quando em fala encadeada. Se se estivesse a referir ao "e" obscuro realmente poderia ouvir essa vogal nas palavras "diferente" ou "frente".


----------



## ronanpoirier

Alandria said:
			
		

> É porque ele se refere a esta vogal: ɨ .


A esta vogal estava me referindo.
Seria então o "e" final de palavras como "frente" ou "verdade"? Para mim soa como um schwa mesmo...


----------



## Alandria

Mas é a vogal de que eu falei, se você der uma olhada na página do instituto camões e na "características do português europeu vs o português brasileiro", verá que eles sempre mensionam essa vogal nessas posições...


----------



## MOC

Eu não consigo ouvir aqui, por isso não sei se é mesmo esse. Mas só para esclarecer, o som que o Outsider falou anteriormente como sendo "i" e que eu concordo porque me soa a algo como /i/ ou /j/, é usado nessas palavras mas apenas em certas circunstâncias como a tal "treze anos". o "e" final de treze nas outras circunstâncias nada tem a ver com o som dessas circunstâncias particulares.

Não posso dizer se será mesmo essa vogal ou não porque não a consigo ouvir aqui.


----------



## Outsider

ronanpoirier said:


> Quando ocorre essa vogal? Escuto as músicas de Portugal mas não consigo identificá-la.


Ouviste a canção da Sara Tavares de que eu te falei no outro dia? Quando ela canta "Esta noite", usa o "e" obscuro.
Também os Madredeus têm algumas canções em que podes ouvi-lo. Por exemplo, na canção _Haja o que Houver_ a Teresa Salgueiro canta bem distintamente:

_Volta depressa por favor
Há quanto tempo já esqueci 
Porque fiquei longe de ti_

Ocorre em sílabas átonas.


----------



## MOC

Esse "i" cortado é o nosso "e" obscuro? As coisas que eu aprendo aqui. Pensei que fosse algum som semelhante a "i".


----------



## Outsider

De acordo com o que li na Wikipedia (e em livros), o nosso "e" obscuro não tem um símbolo próprio no alfabeto fonético internacional. Alguns autores representam-no com o "i" cortado, outros com um "e" invertido, e mais raramente com este símbolo. Mas não é propriamente nenhuma dessas vogais. Veja aqui.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Outsider said:
			
		

> Ouviste a canção da Sara Tavares de que eu te falei no outro dia? Quando ela canta "Esta noite", usa o "e" obscuro.


Ouvi, sim!  Mas, para mim, isso é um schwa... se bem que prestando atenção na pronúncia francesa do schwa, os dois sons soam diferentes. Tudo bem, agora sei do que se trata.


----------



## Pedrovski

Reparei que várias pessoas aqui usam de fa(c)to o "trez'i" para "treze" quando falado depressa. 
Será que isto é uma refle(c)ção do português antigo, ou seja será que os "e"s não acentuados no fim das palavras se pronunciavam como um "i" antigamente?


----------



## Alentugano

Pedrovski said:


> Reparei que várias pessoas aqui usam de fa(c)to o "trez'i" para "treze" quando falado depressa.
> Será que isto é uma *refle(c)ção* do português antigo, ou seja será que os "e"s não acentuados no fim das palavras se pronunciavam como um "i" antigamente?


 
Pedrovski, não leve a mal, mas não pude deixar de reparar na palavra _reflecção,_ a qual tomei a liberdade de colocar a negrito. Na verdade, a grafia correcta é *reflexão*. A pronúncia da mesma é que pode variar, isto é, tanto pode dizer /_reflessão_/ quanto /_refleksão_/. 
Caso detecte algum erro na minha ortografia, agradeço que me corrija.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Alandria

Alentugano said:


> Pedrovski, não leve a mal, mas não pude deixar de reparar na palavra _reflecção,_ a qual tomei a liberdade de colocar a negrito. Na verdade, a grafia correcta é *reflexão*. A pronúncia da mesma é que pode variar, isto é, tanto pode dizer /_reflessão_/ quanto /_refleksão_/.
> Caso detecte algum erro na minha ortografia, agradeço que me corrija.
> 
> Cumprimentos.



Eu pensava que essa era a grafia oficial em Portugal, pois até mesmo em algumas páginas portuguesas oficiais eu via grafado "conecção" e "reflecção", acredito que seja com "x" mesmo aí...
Uns dizem que a pronúncia certa de "sintaxe" é "sintasse", mas muitos, como eu, insistem em pronunciar "sintakse".


----------



## Alentugano

Alandria said:


> Eu pensava que essa era a grafia oficial em Portugal, pois até mesmo em algumas páginas portuguesas oficiais eu via grafado *"conecção*" e "reflecção", acredito que seja com "x" mesmo aí...
> Uns dizem que a pronúncia certa de "sintaxe" é "sintasse", mas muitos, como eu, insistem em pronunciar "sintakse".


 
Oi,
a grafia correcta em Portugal é *conexão*. A pronúncia é /_coneksão_/.


----------



## Pedrovski

Alentugano said:


> Pedrovski, não leve a mal, mas não pude deixar de reparar na palavra _reflecção,_ a qual tomei a liberdade de colocar a negrito. Na verdade, a grafia correcta é *reflexão*. A pronúncia da mesma é que pode variar, isto é, tanto pode dizer /_reflessão_/ quanto /_refleksão_/.
> Caso detecte algum erro na minha ortografia, agradeço que me corrija.
> 
> Cumprimentos.


 
Alentugano,

Agradeço a corre(c)ção. Longe de mim levar a mal.
Cumprimentos,

Pedrovski


----------



## Alandria

Para não perder a credibilidade de nada do que eu tenho dito ao longo do tópico, recomendo darem uma olhada neste site: http://www.instituto-camoes.pt/cvc/cpp/index.html .

Lá há mais informações além das que eu apresentei neste tópico.


----------



## Outsider

Pedrovski said:


> Reparei que várias pessoas aqui usam de fa(c)to o "trez'i" para "treze" quando falado depressa.


Acontece com muitas palavras terminadas em "e" átono.



Pedrovski said:


> Será que isto é uma refle(c)ção do português antigo, ou seja será que os "e"s não acentuados no fim das palavras se pronunciavam como um "i" antigamente?


Há boas indicações de que sim. Quer no português do Brasil, quer em vários dialectos e crioulos africanos, observa-se que o "e" átono final se pronuncia _._


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Acontece com muitas palavras terminadas em "e" átono.
> 
> Há boas indicações de que sim. Quer no português do Brasil, quer em vários dialectos e crioulos africanos, observa-se que o "e" átono final se pronuncia _._


_

Outsider, eu acredito que o "e" átono português tenha entrado em Portugal devido à influência francesa, pois me parece muito parecido com o "e" de "je parle" do Francês._


----------



## Outsider

Sabe, eu julgava o mesmo. Como aprendi francês (embora esteja muito esquecido), tinha a ideia de que não eram exactamente iguais, mas achava-os parecidos. (Parece que o "e" _muet_ francês é uma vogal arredondada; o "e" obscuro português não é arredondado.)

No entanto, se olhar o diagrama de vogais para o português que está na Wikipedia, vai ver que, enquanto a vogal francesa é (supostamente) uma vogal central média (o típico "schwa"), a portuguesa é mais recuada (na direcção do "u") e mais fechada (na direcção do "i").

Claro que nada disto impede que o som se tenha desenvolvido em português por influência francesa. Acho até muito provável que tenha.


----------



## MOC

Nunca tinha pensado nisso, mas realmente eu digo "je parle" usando o nosso "e" obscuro. Mas efectivamente não sou expert em francês por isso acredito perfeitamente que seja diferente.


----------



## Outsider

Eu acho-os muito parecidos, mas o "e" francês deve-se pronunciar com os lábios arredondados, como quando se pronuncia um "u" ou um "ô".


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Eu acho-os muito parecidos, mas o "e" francês deve-se pronunciar com os lábios arredondados, como quando se pronuncia um "u" ou um "ô".



Não sabia. Obrigado.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Out, creio que tenhas sido tu quem falou que quando uma palavra acaba pelo "e" átono e a palavra seguinte inicia por vogal, ele soa sempre /i/ (ou /j/). Agora, se a palavra inicia por "e" (átono ou fechado), como ela soaria? 
Ex.: Aond*e e*u vou?

Eu pronuncio /o~dew/. No Brasil também escuta-se /o~diew/, /o~ndhew/, /o~dzhiew/ e /o~dzhew/. E escutando uma música da Rita guerra, ela canta do mesmo jeito que eu. É apenas porque era na música ou as pessoas falam assim mesmo?


----------



## Outsider

Pronuncia-se "dieu" (o "e" passa a "i" semivogal) ou simplesmente "deu" (o "e" é elidido). "Aondieuvou", "aondeuvou".
Aliás, isso vê-se bem na palavra "compreender", que se pronuncia "compriender".


----------

